# [Lesertest] Samsung 960 EVO M.2 NVMe SSD 500GB



## eXilitY (11. Februar 2018)

*Samsung 960 EVO 500GB PC Games Hardware Lesertest
getestet und geschrieben von eXilitY*​
*Vorwort:*

Hallo PC Games Hardware Community, heute möchte ich euch meine Review zur Samsung 960 EVO in der 500GB Version präsentieren. Im Rahmen eines Lesertests wurden fünf User gesucht, die die Samsung 960 EVO auf Herz und Nieren testen und ich bin einer der glücklichen.

Danke an PC Games Hardware und Samsung für die Möglichkeit und das entgegengebrachte Vertrauen einen solchen Lesertest hier im Forum veröffentlichen zu dürfen. Im Folgenden werde ich euch ein Unboxingvideo, Benchmarks auf Z170 und 7370 zeigen. Die Benchmarks beinhalten auch Vergleiche zu anderen M.2 SSD, herkömmliche SSDs und noch einem kleinen Bonus, den man sicher nicht alle Tage begegnet.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, viel Spaß mit meinem Lesertest.

*NVMe SSD?:*

NVM Express (kurz NVMe) ist eine erstmals im Jahr 2011 veröffentlichte Schnittstelle, um SSD, also nichtflüchtige Massenspeicher (engl. nonvolatile memory, kurz NVM), über PCI Express zu verbinden, ohne dass dafür herstellerspezifische Treiber nötig wären. Sie soll besonders bei parallelen Zugriffen, wie sie bei Multithreading häufig vorkommen, die Geschwindigkeit erhöhen, indem die Latenz und der Overhead durch die Befehle verringert werden.

Treibende Kraft hinter dem Standard ist Intel, daneben sind die Hersteller von Speicherlösungen wie Dell, Cisco, EMC, Marvell und die Speicherhersteller SanDisk, Avago Technologies, Micron Technology, HGST, Samsung und Seagate involviert.

Ursprünglich wurde NVMe vornehmlich für Server entwickelt, die SSDs sehen damit wie PCI-Express-Karten aus und verhalten sich auch ähnlich. Inzwischen findet NVMe auch in Notebooks Verwendung, wobei dafür andere Stecker und Baugrößen definiert wurden.

Überschneidungen gibt es mit folgenden Standards, welche die Steckverbinder definieren und elektrisch PCI-Express übernehmen:

    mSATA – Hier ist der mechanische Stecker dem Mini-PCI-Express entliehen und kleiner als SATA.
    M.2 – Nachfolger von mSATA mit nochmals verkleinertem Stecker, basierend auf PCI Express und NVMe
    SATA Express, kurz SATAe, ist der aktuelle Nachfolger von SATA 6G, basiert auf PCI Express 3.0 und ist vornehmlich für Desktop-PCs gedacht. Bis auf den Stecker fast identisch zu M.2.

Kurz gesagt, die NVMe SSD ist eine moderne und zeitgemäße Version, die dazu noch ordentlich den Turbo zündet, um so langfristig die Datentransferraten zu steigern.

*Unboxingvideo:*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=58_KhhlzhSc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Verpackung / Zubehör:*

Die Verpackung der Samsung 960 EVO macht auf dem ersten Eindruck einen sehr dezenten aber hochwertigen Eindruck. Auf der Vorderseite sieht man neben der Modellbezeichnung und der Speichergröße noch eine Abbildung der M.2 SSD selbst. Zusätzliche Hinweise wie Informationen zur Datenübertragungsgeschwindigkeit findet man hier nicht vor. Auf der Rückseite bekommt man auch eher weniger wichtige Informationen zur Samsung 960 EVO. Lediglich zwei Zeilen, die auf die Leistung der M.2 SSD hinweisen sollen. Darüber hinaus gibt es noch den Aufdruck, dass die Samsung 960 EVO stolze 3 Jahre Garantie hat. ( Mit Einschränkungen) Eine regelrechte Flut an Richtlinien und Kennzeichnungen wie CE, FC und viele weitere dürfen natürlich nicht fehlen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch auf der Rückseite bekommt man leider keine Informationen zu den vom Hersteller angegebenen maximalen Lese -und Schreibraten, so wie IOPS Werte. Dies finde ich immer schade, denn geht man nun in ein Geschäft und interessiert sich für ein Produkt, so möchte man doch so viele Informationen wie möglich auf der Verpackung vorfinden. Den meisten dürften die Samsung SSDs sicherlich ein Begriff sein, doch gerade für Einsteiger ist eine Entscheidung ohne einen Blick ins Internet kaum zu treffen.

Dann öffnen wir nun mal die Verpackung und schauen uns den Lieferumfang etwas genauer an, auch wenn dieser bekannterweise bei M.2 SSDs keine Überraschungen parat halten wird. Da es sich hier um eine SSD im M.2 Format handelt, benötigt man eben auch kein Zubehör. Dies zeigt sich nun auch beim Blick in das Innere der Verpackung. Die Samsung 960 EVO wird gut geschützt in ein Kunststoff Blisterinlay gepackt und darüber hinaus befindet sich noch ein kleines Handbuch im Lieferumfang. Das Handbuch ist in neun Sprachen geschrieben und stellt euch unter anderem ein Installations-Guide zur Seite. Es gibt auch eine bebilderte Seite für den Einbau in einem Desktop-PC und noch eine Seite für den Einbau in ein Notebook. Die restlichen Seiten beschäftigen sich mit dem Thema Garantiebestimmungen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Verarbeitung und Design:*

Bei der Samsung 960 EVO handelt es sich um eine Single-Sided M.2 SSD, so mit fällt die Rückseite der 960 EVO wenig spektakulär aus, auch wenn es hier eine Besonderheit gibt, die sicherlich nicht jedem sofort auffallen würde, dazu aber später mehr.

Das Design in Form von dem PCB kommt in einem klassischen und zeitlosen schwarz daher und strotzt nur so vor Understatement. Eine M.2 ist schon ein wahres Monster und ein Kampfzwerg unter den Hardwarekomponenten. Doch so unscheinbar dieses Stück Hardware auch aussehen mag, die Samsung 960 EVO hat es faustdick hinter den Ohren.

Die Speichermodule der Samsung 960 EVO sitzen fest und stabil an ihrem vorgesehenen Platz und es sind keinerlei optische Mängel zu erkennen. Ein Wunder der Technik mit sauberer Verarbeitung, hier hat Samsung seinen Job mehr als nur Gut gemacht.

Ich habe eben gerade ja schon erwähnt, dass es auf der Rückseite etwas gibt, was nicht jedem sofort auffallen würde, und zwar befindet sich unter dem Aufkleber eine dünne Kupferschicht, die dafür sorgt, dass die Wärme direkt und besser befördert werden kann.

Es sind eben doch diese Kleinigkeiten, die ein Produkt wie die Samsung 960 EVO zu etwas Besonderen machen, denn diese Dinge findet man bei der Konkurrenz selten bis gar nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Ein Leben auf der Überholspur:*

Mit der Samsung 960 EVO kann man ganz bequem den Blinker setzen, auf die linke Spur wechseln und dort bleiben. Und wenn dann vor einem etwas langsameres auftaucht, einfach mal die Lichthupe benutzen. So in etwa, könnt ihr euch die Performance einer Samsung 960 EVO vorstellen. Die Samsung 960 EVO 500GB wird über PCI-E x4 angebunden und erreicht so folgende maximal Werte. Lese -und Schreibraten von 3200MB/s im Lesen -und 1800MB/s im Schreiben. PCI-E x4 könnte aber durchaus noch mehr, denn hier ist erst bei knapp über 3900MB/s Schluss, daher bin ich gespannt, was Samsung mit der nächsten Generation raus schmettern wird.

*Auflistung der PCIe Geschwindigkeiten:*

PCIe 3.0 x1 985 MB/s
PCIe 3.0 x2 1969 MB/s
PCIe 3.0 x4 3938 MB/s
PCIe 3.0 x8 7877 MB/s
PCIe 3.0 x16 15754 MB/s

*Technische Daten:*

• Hersteller - Samsung
• Kapazität - 500
• Formfaktor: M.2 2280
• Schnittstelle: M.2/?M-Key (PCIe 3.0 x4)
• lesen: 3200MB/s
• schreiben: 1800MB/s
• IOPS 4K lesen/?schreiben: 330k/?330k
• Speicherzellen: 3D-NAND TLC, Samsung
• Controller: Samsung Polaris, 8 Kanäle
• Cache: 512MB LPDDR3
• Protokoll: NVMe 1.2
• Verschlüsselung: 256bit AES, TCG Opal 2.0
• Leistungsaufnahme: 5.4W (Betrieb), 1.2W (Leerlauf), 0.005W (L1.2)
• Abmessungen: 80x22x3.38mm
• Besonderheiten: L1.2 Low-Power-Standby
• Herstellergarantie: drei Jahre oder bis Erreichen der TBW

*Testsystem 1:…*

• CASE: Thermaltake Core X71
• PSU: bequiet! Dark Power Pro 11 750W
• MOB: MSI Z370 Gaming M5
• CPU: Intel Core i7-8700K
• FAN: Alphacool Custom Loop (separate GPU/CPU)
• GPU: KFA2 GTX 1080 Ti EXOC
• RAM: G.Skill RipJaws V 32GB DDR4-3000 CL14
• M.2: Samsung 960 EVO 250GB @System
• SSD: Samsung 850 EVO 1TB @Gamez
• HDD: Western Digital Black 6TB @Filez
• Audio: Creative Sound Blaster ZxR

*Software :…*

• Windows 10 Pro (1709 Creators Update)
• Intel Management Engine Driver 11.7.0.1043
• Intel Chipset Device Software 10.1.1.44
• Samsung NVM Express 2.3
• NVIDIA GeForce 390.77
• AIDA64 Extreme
• Anvil Benchmark
• AS SSD Benchmark
• ATTO Disk Benchmark
• Crystal Disk Mark
• HD Tune
• TXbench

*Testsystem 2:…*

• CASE: Thermaltake Core X71
• PSU: bequiet! Power Zone 650W
• MOB: MSI Z170A Gaming Pro Carbon
• CPU: Intel Core i7-6700K
• GPU: KFA2 GTX 1070 Ti EX
• RAM: Crucial Ballistix Tactical 16GB DDR4-3000
• M.2: Plextor M8Se 512GB @System

*Software :…*

• Windows 10 Pro (1709 Creators Update)
• Intel Management Engine Driver 11.6.0.1036
• Intel Chipset Device Software 10.1.1.38
• Samsung NVM Express 2.3
• NVIDIA GeForce 390.77
• AIDA64 Extreme
• Anvil Benchmark
• AS SSD Benchmark
• ATTO Disk Benchmark
• Crystal Disk Mark
• HD Tune

*Vergleichsdiagramme:*

Nachdem ich nun die Samsung 960 EVO ausführlich durch meinen Benchmarkparkour gezimmert habe, ist es langsam aber sicher Zeit für die Diagramme. Die Werte, die nun in den Diagrammen gelandet sind, sind Durchschnittswerte, da ich jeden Test drei Mal durchgeführt habe, um ein Lucky oder worst Test auszuschließen. In den verschiedenen Benchmark Programmen sind durchaus starke Unterschiede zu verzeichnen. Jedes Programm arbeitet mit einer etwas anderen Testmethodik, daher ist dies ganz Normal, aber es zeigt sich, dass AS SSD am meisten Probleme gemacht hat. Bei AS SSD hat es leider auch nichts gebracht, die Filesize auf 10GB zu stellen. Oft ist es ein Problem, wenn man zu kleine Daten in einem Benchmark verwendet, im Bezug auf die enorme Geschwindigkeit von NVMe SSD's. Deshalb habe ich verschiedene Settings probiert und möchte euch nun meine finalen Vergleichsdiagramme zeigen.

*AIDA64:*
So finden Sie ganz schnell heraus, welche Soundkarte, welche Festplatte und welcher Prozessor in Ihrem Rechner verbaut wurde. Außerdem wird die installierte Software angezeigt - inklusive Autostart- und Deinstallations-Manager. Darüber hinaus, kann AIDA64 mit diversen Benchmark Tools überzeugen, egal ob Festplatten, SSD's oder Arbeitsspeicher. Mit AIDA64 kann man so ziemlich alles abdecken.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Anvil Storage:*
Mit dem kostenlosen Tool Anvil’s Storage Utilities fühlen Sie Ihrer Festplatte auf den Zahn und finden heraus, wie schnell sie wirklich ist.

Die Gratis-Software Anvil’s Storage Utilities ist ein festplatten-Benchmark für SSDs wie auch für herkömmliche Festplatten. Die Freeware misst nicht nur die Lese- und Schreibtransferraten in bis zu sechs verschiedenen Clustergrößen, sondern auch die Anzahl der Ein- und Ausgabebefehle, die das Laufwerk pro Sekunde abarbeiten kann. Hier schneiden SSDs dank schnellerer Zugriffszeiten in der Regel besser ab als herkömmliche Speicherlaufwerke. Auf den integrierten Endurance-Test sollten Besitzer einer SSD-Festplatte allerdings verzichten, da dieser Verschleißtest die Lebensdauer Ihrer SSD stark herabsetzen kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*AS SSD:*
Das Benchmark-Tool AS SSD Benchmark bietet verschiedene Funktionen und Tests, um Solid State Drives (SSD-Festplatten) auf Herz und Nieren zu prüfen. Das Programm verfügt über sechs synthetische Tests sowie drei Kopier-Tests, die allesamt ohne Nutzung des Betriebssytem-Caches durchgeführt werden. Am Ende eines jeden Tests stehen mehrere Werte, die Auskunft über die Lese- und Schreibgeschwindigkeit sowie die Gesamtperformance und die Zugriffszeiten geben. Um diese Werte ausgeben zu können, ermittelt AS SSD Benchmark beispielsweise die Schreibperformance mittels eines Schreibzugrifftests, der zahlreiche Schreiboperationen und Kopiertests durchführt. Zudem wird auch die 4k- und die 4k-64Thrd-Leserate in den Tests berücksichtigt. Darüber hinaus führt das Tool einen Kompressionstest durch und gibt die Ergebnisse in Form einer Grafik aus. Für herkömmliche Festplatten ist das Tool nicht geeignet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*ATTO:*
„ATTO Disk Benchmark“ misst die Lese- und Schreibgeschwindigkeit Ihrer Festplatten.
„ATTO Disk Benchmark“ ist zwar schon etwas betagt, gehört dennoch zu den populärsten Festplatten-Benchmark-Programmen, die kostenlos angeboten werden.
Die Freeware misst speziell die Lese- und Schreibgeschwindigkeiten Ihrer Festplatten. Mit den ermittelten Werten kann dann die Performance Ihrer Festplatte eingeschätzt werden. Das macht Sinn, wenn Sie gebrauchte Festplatten oder einen ganzen Computer erwerben und ihn erst einmal auf seine Leistungsfähigkeit untersuchen wollen. Es lassen sich genaue Einstellungen zu verschiedenen Parameter vornehmen. Die gemessenen Ergebnisse werden übersichtlich in einer Grafik dargestellt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Crystal Disk Mark:*
CrystalDiskMark testet die Lese- und Schreibgeschwindigkeit Ihrer Festplatten anhand dreier Testverfahren.
Um zu einem aussagekräftigen Ergebnis zu kommen, schreibt und liest das kostenlose Tool in der Größe variierbare Datenblöcke von vier und 512 Kilobyte umfassenden Einheiten. Die gemessenen Werte führen zu einem Testergebnis, das Sie bei Bedarf in Textform in andere Anwendungen einfügen können.Wer will, kann CrystalDiskMark dank mitgelieferter Skins einen anderen Anstrich verpassen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*HD Tune:*
Sie möchten mehr über die Leistung Ihrer Festplatte wissen und sie gegebenenfalls tunen - das Gratis-Tool "HD Tune" kommt Ihnen dabei entgegen. Die Freeware zeigt Ihnen auf dem Reiter "Benchmark" die minimale, maximale sowie durchschnittliche Datentransferrate an. Zudem scannt das Tool die Festplatte nach beschädigten Dateien - wahlweise im sorgfältigen, dafür langwierigen Prozess oder im Schnelldurchlauf. Nettes Gimmick: Das kleine Thermometer liefert Ihnen die aktuelle Temperatur.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Samsung Magician:*
Egal, ob Sie nur Informationen über Ihre "Solid State Disk" haben wollen oder diese optimieren möchten - das "SDD Magician Tool" hilft Ihnen garantiert weiter. Die Freeware von Samsung liest die Daten Ihrer "Samsung SSD" aus und bietet darüber hinaus Benchmark-, Lösch-, Klon-, Optimierungs- und History-Funktionen an. Außerdem sind ein Firmware-Updater und ein Zeitplan-Feature integriert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*TxBench:*
Mit TxBench kann man wie bei allen anderen Programmen jegliche SSD, HDD und andere Laufwerke testen. Es misst nicht nur die Leistung, sondern führt auch detaillierte Geschwindigkeitsmessungen auf der Grundlage bestimmter Zugriffsmuster und Langzeitmessungen durch. Man sieht bei TxBench auch aktivierte Features und S.M.A.R.T Informationen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Temperaturen Idle und Benchmarks:*

Wie in meiner Bewerbung angekündigt interessieren mich natürlich bei solch Produkten die Temperaturen in den diversen Szenarien. Ich habe die Samsung 960 EVO in drei verschiedenen Szenarien getestet. Zum einen ganz normal, klassisch am offenliegenden M.2 Anschluss, zum anderen den Test mit einem M.2 Shield von MSI und zu guter Letzt noch mit der Alphacool Eisblock HDX-2. Das die Alphacool HDX-2 hier am Besten abschneiden sollte, müsste so weit klar sein, doch wie verhält sich das M.2 Shield bei der Samsung 960 EVO? Ich persönlich habe meine M.2 SSD's bisher noch nie mit dem M.2 Shield getestet, daher war ich selber sehr auf die Ergebnisse gespannt.

Um die SSD auf eine möglichst hohe Temperatur zu bringen, habe ich mir ATTO geschnappt und dort ein Profil erstellt, mit dem ich 32GB große Dateien bei einer Transfer-Size von 512B, bis hin zu 64MB alles abdecke, diesen Test habe ich direkt 3x durchlaufen lassen. Mit ATTO habe ich bisher immer die höchsten Temperaturen erreicht, daher war dies für mich nur ein logischer Schritt, dieses Programm wieder zur Seite zu ziehen, um die Temperaturen zu beobachten.

*Die Ergebnisse möchte ich euch natürlich auch noch kurz zeigen.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Syntetische Benchmarks:

In den nachfolgenden Benchmarks werde ich die Samsung 960 EVO 500GB durch einen Parkour aus den bekanntesten Benchmarktools jagen, um herauszufinden, wo sich die 960 EVO platzieren wird. Die Herstellerangaben werden schließlich nicht immer erreicht. Doch gibt es auch Kandidaten, die im Benchmark, höhere Werte erreichen. Hier gibt es nun ein paar Bilder von den einzelnen Benchmarks.

*AIDA64:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*AS SSD:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Crystal Disk Mark:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Samsung Magician:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Mehr Bilder zu den Benchmarks findet ihr in einer Abload Gallerie : Galerie: 960 EVO Benchmarks - abload.de*

*Fazit:*

Die 960 EVO vom Marktführer Samsung macht in jedem Fall Lust auf mehr, denn ich bin förmlich im Geschwindigkeitsrausch gelandet. Auch wenn die Samsung 960 EVO nicht die schnellste SSD war, die ich bisher testen durfte. Aber der Kingleader auf meiner Liste spielt so oder so in einer anderen Liga. Daher kann man sagen, dass die Samsung 960 EVO für 99,9% der User das Nonplusultra darstellen wird.

In den Benchmarks habe ich die beschriebenen Werksangaben fast immer erreicht, wenn nicht sogar getoppt. Eine Ausnahme bildet hier AS SSD, mit dem Programm bin ich nicht mal an die 3000MB/s herangekommen.

Bei einem Preis von knapp über 200€ für die 500GB Version liegt die Samsung 960 EVO in einem sehr guten Preissegment, der sich vor der Konkurrenz nicht verstecken muss, denn bei anderen Produkten zahlt man gleich viel oder mehr, für weniger Leistung.

Optisch so wie technisch macht ihr also mit der Samsung 960 EVO nicht viel falsch, gerade für die Nutzung als Systemplatte kann die 960 EVO ihr volles Potenzial ausleben. Auch für die wichtigsten Anwendungen macht eine NVMe Platte sehr viel Sinn, bei Games ist dies wieder eine andere Geschichte, da hier die sequenziellen Lesetransferraten nicht das A und O sind. Auch wenn es durchaus Spiele gibt, bei denen man einen Vorteil im Vergleich zu einer herkömmlichen SSD spüren wird.

Solltet ihr also auch der Suche nach einer recht günstigen und pfeilschnellen NVMe SSD sein, solltet ihr euch die Samsung 960 EVO in jedem Fall in die engere Auswahl packen.

+ Extreme gute Performance bis zu 3200/1800 MB/S (Lesen/Schreiben)
+ Recht guter Preis pro GB
+ In drei verschiedenen Größen erhältlich (250GB/500GB/1TB)
+ Maximale Temperaturen beim Benchmark von nur 71°

- Nur 3 Jahre Garantie


----------



## EyRaptor (13. Februar 2018)

Sehr schöner Test, danke für die ganze Arbeit.


----------



## RtZk (14. Februar 2018)

Super Test  

Aber, dass diese MachXtreme die Anderen so abzieht, ist bei PCI-E 3.0 x8 und einem Preis von fast 3000 Dollar ja kein Wunder, ich denke auch, dass die Samsung NVMe's das Beste ist was man sich als normale Person leisten kann/will.


----------



## eXilitY (14. Februar 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Super Test
> 
> Aber, dass diese MachXtreme die Anderen so abzieht, ist bei PCI-E 3.0 x8 und einem Preis von fast 3000 Dollar ja kein Wunder, ich denke auch, dass die Samsung NVMe's das Beste ist was man sich als normale Person leisten kann/will.



Da hast Du natürlich recht. Aber ich habe ja deshalb auch erwähnt, dass die "eine" SSD außer Konkurrenz ist. Aber ich hatte meinen Spaß mit der MachXtreme, auch wenn ich diese nur zwei Tage zum Testen haben durfte. Die hätte ich liebend gerne behalten 

Ich glaube sogar, dass die in Deutschland nicht viele in der Hand hatten.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## silent-freak (15. Februar 2018)

Super Test, danke.


----------



## Sir Demencia (16. Februar 2018)

eXilitY schrieb:


> Da hast Du natürlich recht. Aber ich habe ja deshalb auch erwähnt, dass die "eine" SSD außer Konkurrenz ist. Aber ich hatte meinen Spaß mit der MachXtreme, auch wenn ich diese nur zwei Tage zum Testen haben durfte. Die hätte ich liebend gerne behalten
> 
> Ich glaube sogar, dass die in Deutschland nicht viele in der Hand hatten.
> 
> ...



Das die Spass gemacht hat glaube ich Dir sofort 
Aber ich verstehe nicht, warum Du die nicht behalten darfst?!? Musst doch nur 3000,- Öcken hinlegen. 

Aber zu Deinem Test: 
Gefällt mir auch sehr gut. Kann mich hier nur meinen Vorrednern anschließen. Was mir sehr gut gefallen hat, Du hast zu jedem Benchmark etwas Hintergrund erklärt. Das ist sehr gut. Hab ich bei meinem Test gar nicht dran gedacht, das so ausführlich zu machen.
Aber sag mal, hast Du die ganzen Platten bei Dir zu hause ?!?


----------



## joylancer (16. Februar 2018)

Danke für deinen Test. 
Frage: Hast du mal getestet, wie es sich mit den Übertragungsraten mit dem Alphacool HDX-2 gegenüber Onboard M2 verhält?


----------



## eXilitY (18. Februar 2018)

Hi joylancer,

natürlich habe ich dies getestet, muss aber dazu sagen, dass sich da nichts nimmt. Der Hauptvorteil liegt halt in den wirklich sehr niedrigen Temperaturen. Damit kann es einfach nicht zu einem Leistungsabfall kommen.

Ich habe nun eine zweite 500GB der 960 EVO hier und wollte mir noch RAID 0 und RAID 1 anschauen.


----------



## joylancer (18. Februar 2018)

Hi eXilitY,
Super, vielen Dank, genau das was ich hören wollte.
Leider ist ja lt. Beschreibung der HDX-5 "nur" für 2 M2-SSD´s mit SSD-Anbindung gedacht (oder per Kabel) mit RAID-Unterstützung.
Quelle: Alphacool
Das dürfte dann nicht schneller werden (gegenüber NVME-PCIe3x4)


----------



## eXilitY (19. Februar 2018)

joylancer Du hast doch Recht. Die HDX-5 ist nicht für NWMe geeignet


----------



## Narbennarr (23. Februar 2018)

1A Lesertest, super


----------

